# Writing Exercises and Memes



## Murphy Z (Aug 12, 2009)

This thread is link various writing exercises on FA or elsewhere. You can also put writing meme questions and answers here too.

poetigress hosts a "Thursday Prompt," and it comes out on Thursdays ; basically she thinks of a word or phrase and you write something about it)

FAQ: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/723637/

it's restarting on 08/13/09

GraveyardGreg hosts a "Tarbh challenge" and he thinks of a word or phrase, and you write something about it, but it has to be *exactly* 100 words.

Go to his journals to see some :
http://www.furaffinity.net/journals/graveyardgreg/
(if you watch him, you get them automatically)

Here is some non FA links that poetigress has given me 'cause she's super:

Dragon Writing Prompts: http://dragonwritingprompts.blogsome.com/ 

Ink Provoking: http://www.inkprovoking.com/

The Story Starter: http://www.thestorystarter.com/

WritingFix (choose the "Writing Prompts" menu in the left column): http://www.writingfix.com/

Mike Barker's Writers' Exercises:  
http://web.mit.edu/mbarker/www/exer.....exercises.html

I can update this as things change.


----------



## panzergulo (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks great. I'm recommending Poetigress' Thursday Prompt to everybody reading this. Great way to meet other writers and improve your work.  I'm adding a link to this thread to the collection of collections.

Edit: And it was done.


----------



## Shotgunjim (Aug 14, 2009)

I did my first Thursday Prompt just yesterday. I think I'll be doing some more, too!


----------



## Graveyard Greg (Aug 21, 2009)

Shotgunjim said:


> I did my first Thursday Prompt just yesterday. I think I'll be doing some more, too!



And those who enjoy reading quality stories on FA rejoice!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 22, 2021)

2021:

Dragon Writing Prompts is dead.
Ink Provoking is dead. It redirects to... something Chinese?
WritingFix is just a shadow of its former self at the moment.


----------



## Domingos (Jun 22, 2021)

Oh,, I was hoping to get something to write but it's all dead?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 22, 2021)

Domingos said:


> Oh,, I was hoping to get something to write but it's all dead?


The Story Starter is still up.
And Mike Barker’s Writing Exercises are still up, too.


----------

